# Istick Pico RTA Help



## saa044 (28/1/19)

Hi all, so as mentioned above, I have a Istick Pico, the 75W Model. One part I am not sure of when looking at RTA and so, the bottom part that screws into the base, is it 22, 23 or 24mm? I get various results when I google for specs. Also if someone here sells RTA's lemme know.


----------



## RainstormZA (28/1/19)

Always get the specs from the manufacturer - http://www.eleafworld.com/istick-pico-kit/




I see the Melo III mini is 22mm, which fits on the iStick Pico 

Hope that helps.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## saa044 (28/1/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Always get the specs from the manufacturer
> 
> *SNIP*
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot. But dang, 22mm narrows my choices a bit unfortunately. Will look at Melo III thanks.


----------



## RainstormZA (28/1/19)

saa044 said:


> Thanks a lot. But dang, 22mm narrows my choices a bit unfortunately. Will look at Melo III thanks.


Yup it does but I'm sure there are good 22mm RTAs out there if you look carefully.


----------



## RainstormZA (28/1/19)

I hope this helps you narrow down on RTAs - https://www.ecigssa.co.za/22mm-rta-recommendations.t31478/


----------



## saa044 (28/1/19)

RainstormZA said:


> I hope this helps you narrow down on RTAs - https://www.ecigssa.co.za/22mm-rta-recommendations.t31478/


Thanks. I also looked at this just now, just not sure yet how this RTA thing works and what parts I must get here if available to make that tank keep working. https://www.gearbest.com/rebuildable-atomizers/pp_360262.html?wid=1433363

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (28/1/19)

I take it that you've never build coils on RTAs? If so, there's a difference between RTAs and subohm tanks.

Subohm tanks are ease of use for new vapers til they get into RTA's and RDA's. You can buy the coils and screw them in on subohm tanks.

With RTA's, you just install the coil and wick it to go. A little bit more effort but always a cheaper alternative when you're on budget constraints. 

Here's a picture of my RDA, RTA and subohm tanks.




Dual coil RDA on the left, OFRF single coil RTA in the middle and Eleaf Ello subohm tank with a HW1-C premade coil.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## saa044 (28/1/19)

RainstormZA said:


> I take it that you've never build coils on RTAs? If so, there's a difference between RTAs and subohm tanks.
> 
> Subohm tanks are ease of use for new vapers til they get into RTA's and RDA's. You can buy the coils and screw them in on subohm tanks.
> 
> ...


Hmmm decisions. The link I showed you earlier, looks like a nice tank, but I would end up going to a vape shop and pay them to do everything for me, since I will be clueless lol. But I guess I could learn. I just feel that the standard coil in the Istick Pico is not good, it feels like it's holding back the flavors and so. Do you think I can get better coils maybe that will almost have the same effect or close to a RTA setup?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (28/1/19)

saa044 said:


> Hmmm decisions. The link I showed you earlier, looks like a nice tank, but I would end up going to a vape shop and pay them to do everything for me, since I will be clueless lol. But I guess I could learn. I just feel that the standard coil in the Istick Pico is not good, it feels like it's holding back the flavors and so. Do you think I can get better coils maybe that will almost have the same effect or close to a RTA setup?


Well, that's where RTAs come in with better flavour. If you are willing to learn how to do it, it will save you moolah in the long run too. 

Just ask and members here will be more than happy to help you learn. 

Calling @Room Fogger @Faiyaz Cheulkar @Rob Fisher @Silver @Humbolt @Puff the Magic Dragon @Max @lesvaches @Faheem777 for their advice

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Humbolt (28/1/19)

I am not sure if other tank exist that offer both the convenience of a subtank and the ability to build your own coils other than the Kanger Subtank range. The Subtank mini is a 22mm RTA i think (could be 24mm, not sure). But this is the perfect tank to learn on as you can buy commercial coils and get a deck to build your own. Every RTA has its own nuances when it comes to building that can sometimes be off putting to new builders, hence I always recommend the subtank to start with.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## RainstormZA (28/1/19)

Humbolt said:


> I am not sure if other tank exist that offer both the convenience of a subtank and the ability to build your own coils other than the Kanger Subtank range. The Subtank mini is a 22mm RTA i think (could be 24mm, not sure). But this is the perfect tank to learn on as you can buy commercial coils and get a deck to build your own. Every RTA has its own nuances when it comes to building that can sometimes be off putting to new builders, hence I always recommend the subtank to start with.


You're right @Humbolt

I forgot all about my first rta. Man, it was a pain getting it wicked right and too much hassle. Thats why I sold my Zeus Dual coil RTA. I was gifted the OFRF Gear rta and it's much easier to work with.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (28/1/19)

an oldie but my wife still uses hers.....Serpent Mini 22mm (if you can find one) its an awesome little single coil RTA. Flavor is excellent. 

Wife used it on her previous Pico and now uses it on her Voopoo Mojo eventhough the Mojo can use 25mm

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Vilaishima (28/1/19)

I use a Wasp Nano RDTA with my Pico 75. It is cheap (Vape Club has them on special for R190), is a single coild RDA deck so to coil and wick it is incredibly simpl, it has a 2ml tank and the flavour is great. It is almost a no-brainer, especially if you want a simple to wick solution.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (28/1/19)

saa044 said:


> Hmmm decisions. The link I showed you earlier, looks like a nice tank, but I would end up going to a vape shop and pay them to do everything for me, since I will be clueless lol. But I guess I could learn. I just feel that the standard coil in the Istick Pico is not good, it feels like it's holding back the flavors and so. Do you think I can get better coils maybe that will almost have the same effect or close to a RTA setup?


@saa044 , I’m with @StompieZA on this one. If you can get one, the Serpent Mini is an awesome rta and is quite forgiving. The Wasp rdta also gives excellent flavour, but it has to be filled more often. Do yourself a favour and go and visit a couple of vape shops and see what they propose, you can publish suggestions here and more experienced people can comment on the pro’s and cons. And yes, you will never get full potential with a commercial coil vs a rebuildable, it differs night and day. And you will be surprised how fast you get used to it. Keep the old one as a backup for emergency use, untill you get some more rta’s.

As for learning to build, the vape shop should have no problem helping you. I spent an hour every evening for two weeks to observe and eventually try a build and succeed, and I’m sure wherever you go they will be willing to do the same. They definately also want you to succeed.

Many happy clouds to you

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (28/1/19)

Most vape shops are more than happy to coil and wick a RTA for u. I have seen several times customers walk in with RTAs and they charge them r30-40 to put a new coil and wick. If u stay close to a vape shop or have one on ur usual route then go for a RTA. Paying them for rebuilding is definitely cheaper than most commercial coils plus u will have awesome flavour of an Rta. 
Just to clarify I never paid anyone ever to rebuild, I am only suggesting because u mentioned in your post that u don't mind paying the vape shop to do everything for u.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## saa044 (28/1/19)

Thanks a ton for the suggestions you all. Going to have a look at the RTD/RDTA and so you guys suggested. @People really that one sounds like a good deal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## saa044 (28/1/19)

I could not help myself, at this price I just had to. Although it is a 25mm, I just thought get it anyway and keep it for a future build. TBH I completely glanced over the diameter, when I saw that price I just grabbed it ASAP lol. Who knows, maybe I'm lucky.

https://vaperscorner.co.za/product/geekvape-medusa-reborn-rdta/

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (28/1/19)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Most vape shops are more than happy to coil and wick a RTA for u. I have seen several times customers walk in with RTAs and they charge them r30-40 to put a new coil and wick. If u stay close to a vape shop or have one on ur usual route then go for a RTA. Paying them for rebuilding is definitely cheaper than most commercial coils plus u will have awesome flavour of an Rta.
> Just to clarify I never paid anyone ever to rebuild, I am only suggesting because u mentioned in your post that u don't mind paying the vape shop to do everything for u.


Paying for a new coil yes, paying for help with a rewick, no imho.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (28/1/19)

saa044 said:


> I could not help myself, at this price I just had to. Although it is a 25mm, I just thought get it anyway and keep it for a future build. TBH I completely glanced over the diameter, when I saw that price I just grabbed it ASAP lol. Who knows, maybe I'm lucky.
> 
> https://vaperscorner.co.za/product/geekvape-medusa-reborn-rdta/


Wont be a bargain if you have to buy a mod to fit it on. Will be less of a bargain of you buy a mod to put it on and realize the flavour is not so good and thats why it went for R150. Rather listen to advise and research good before you buy. Then you buy once.
Have a look in the classifieds how many things are sold for half price thats just a week or month old.


----------



## Resistance (28/1/19)

Get yourself an IjustS tank.
Good flavour from a commercial tank.
Then look around for RDTA/RTA/RDA.once you get the hang of building and wicking you can even rewick the IjustS coils.
Or do what you think will work for you.I'm just suggesting


----------



## Resistance (28/1/19)

Eleaf mello is also good just less juice capacity as the IjustS(under correction) and uses the same coils and can be rebuilt as well.


----------



## Vilaishima (28/1/19)

Resistance said:


> Eleaf mello is also good just less juice capacity as the IjustS(under correction) and uses the same coils and can be rebuilt as well.



I have a Melo III that my wife used to use on her iStick TC40W. That is now in the drawer with the iJust2 tank as she also now uses a Wasp Nano RDTA because on every occasion when she vaped on my Pico she could not believe how much better the flavour was on the Wasp. It is that easy to wick that it literally takes me no more than 2 or 3 minutes to rewick.

If you don't want to wick yourself most vape shops will rewick it for free even every couple of days as long as you take your own cotton along.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## saa044 (28/1/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Wont be a bargain if you have to buy a mod to fit it on. Will be less of a bargain of you buy a mod to put it on and realize the flavour is not so good and thats why it went for R150. Rather listen to advise and research good before you buy. Then you buy once.
> Have a look in the classifieds how many things are sold for half price thats just a week or month old.


No I did listen, I saw that other RTA, but it was out of stock. I am also planning to buy another mod at some stage, so if by chance this one wont fit my current mod I will just keep it for the new one.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (28/1/19)

Vilaishima said:


> I have a Melo III that my wife used to use on her iStick TC40W. That is now in the drawer with the iJust2 tank as she also now uses a Wasp Nano RDTA because on every occasion when she vaped on my Pico she could not believe how much better the flavour was on the Wasp. It is that easy to wick that it literally takes me no more than 2 or 3 minutes to rewick.
> 
> If you don't want to wick yourself most vape shops will rewick it for free even every couple of days as long as you take your own cotton along.


I still use mine as a backup and as an ADV tank.


----------



## RainstormZA (28/1/19)

Resistance said:


> Get yourself an IjustS tank.
> Good flavour from a commercial tank.
> Then look around for RDTA/RTA/RDA.once you get the hang of building and wicking you can even rewick the IjustS coils.
> Or do what you think will work for you.I'm just suggesting


I had an iJust S tank - it's too big, slight overlap with the battery cap.


----------



## Hooked (29/1/19)

saa044 said:


> Thanks. I also looked at this just now, just not sure yet how this RTA thing works and what parts I must get here if available to make that tank keep working. https://www.gearbest.com/rebuildable-atomizers/pp_360262.html?wid=1433363



Forgive my ignorance as I know nothing about RTAs, but I'm just wondering why you don't ask for assistance and advice here in SA before ordering something which might not be suitable from overseas? I'm not criticing - I'm just curious. PM @BumbleBee (owner of The Vape Guy). He would surely be able to help you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## saa044 (29/1/19)

Ok so I went to vapers Corner and admitted to them that the unit I bought, I bought before reading all the specs and if it actually would fit. So the one nice lady there suggested the Berserker Mini Mtl RTA with no pay in, did the whole setup for me and showed me how, put some juice in for me and I bought extra cotton. Was a very nice experience. I can admit the Berserker pulls a bit harder than my standard tank, but it gives a more accurate feeling of smoking a cigarette, which I was aiming for, and the flavors I taste now are so much better.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## saa044 (29/1/19)

Hooked said:


> Forgive my ignorance as I know nothing about RTAs, but I'm just wondering why you don't ask for assistance and advice here in SA before ordering something which might not be suitable from overseas? I'm not criticing - I'm just curious. PM @BumbleBee (owner of The Vape Guy). He would surely be able to help you.


Yeah I know, I am just so new to vaping still, with everything, this site and so, im falling all over the place. But getting there. Also BumbleBee, I know that name from either ptawug or Carbonite.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (29/1/19)

Now you need to spend another R350.
R250 for this, so you can build and wick your own coils with and ohm meter
http://evolutionvape.co.za/shop/accessories/components/coil-build-kit/?age-verified=59157efe2a
And R100 for a roll of Ni80 or ss wire.
Then you sorted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (29/1/19)

saa044 said:


> Yeah I know, I am just so new to vaping still, with everything, this site and so, im falling all over the place. But getting there. Also BumbleBee, I know that name from either ptawug or Carbonite.


Well done, you got over the first hurdle. .

Happy vaping!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## saa044 (29/1/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Now you need to spend another R350.
> R250 for this, so you can build and wick your own coils with and ohm meter
> http://evolutionvape.co.za/shop/accessories/components/coil-build-kit/?age-verified=59157efe2a
> And R100 for a roll of Ni80 or ss wire.
> Then you sorted.


Yeah that R250 kit looks very nice. I just wonder, will the NI80 fit in the Berserker Mini? The coils I got with it looks thin lol, but yeah will surely opt for better coils down the line if I can.


----------



## Room Fogger (29/1/19)

saa044 said:


> Yeah that R250 kit looks very nice. I just wonder, will the NI80 fit in the Berserker Mini? The coils I got with it looks thin lol, but yeah will surely opt for better coils down the line if I can.


Congratulations meneer, great little rta and good to hear you are enjoying it. It itsthin chances are it’s 28g, if in the beginning you have to use commercial coilsthen do so, untill you are happy that you can coil and build.

Enjoy and many happy clouds to you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Vilaishima (29/1/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Now you need to spend another R350.
> R250 for this, so you can build and wick your own coils with and ohm meter
> http://evolutionvape.co.za/shop/accessories/components/coil-build-kit/?age-verified=59157efe2a
> And R100 for a roll of Ni80 or ss wire.
> Then you sorted.



I still don't own a coil making kit or an Ohm meter. I have drill bits, small screwdrivers, cordless drill that I use for making clapton wire and my Luxe to check resistance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (29/1/19)

Vilaishima said:


> I still don't own a coil making kit or an Ohm meter. I have drill bits, small screwdrivers, cordless drill that I use for making clapton wire and my Luxe to check resistance.


Yes you dont need a kit. But its difficult to cut the coils feet with side cutters, so you will need that little cutting tool. Thats R100 if you buy it seperate. Then its good to have ceramic tweesers to press the coil together while hot and no chance of a short on your mod while doing it. Thats another R100 if you buy seperate. So for 50 mandelas more you get them both, with a ohm meter and a 1tool to build different diameter coils, and a pouch the keep them all in


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (29/1/19)

saa044 said:


> Yeah that R250 kit looks very nice. I just wonder, will the NI80 fit in the Berserker Mini? The coils I got with it looks thin lol, but yeah will surely opt for better coils down the line if I can.


Ni80 is just the type of wire, nichrome, you can also get kathal or ss, stainless steel. You can buy them in all kinds off thickness. 26 or 28ga will work in the beserker

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (29/1/19)

saa044 said:


> Ok so I went to vapers Corner and admitted to them that the unit I bought, I bought before reading all the specs and if it actually would fit. So the one nice lady there suggested the Berserker Mini Mtl RTA with no pay in, did the whole setup for me and showed me how, put some juice in for me and I bought extra cotton. Was a very nice experience. I can admit the Berserker pulls a bit harder than my standard tank, but it gives a more accurate feeling of smoking a cigarette, which I was aiming for, and the flavors I taste now are so much better.



Good luck and happy vaping!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

